# free knit patterns , sorry no crochet



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

This may have been posted before, but I must have missed it. I didn't recognize the patterns. Elizabeth

http://www.filcolana.dk/en/node/479


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Darling little elves!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

So cute! Have bookmarked. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! There are some spectacular patterns on this site! And they all seem to be free (at least all I have looked at so far)!

Great find. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great patterns! Thank you for the link.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Adorable dolls! Thanks.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you I bookmarked it also.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Many thanks.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you, and there are some crochet too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you ! Can you guess, what I picked up from here ? Yes, it is a "three quarter" shawl to perfectly lie on the shoulders !


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you. So many lovely patterns on this site.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Really nice patterns. Thank you.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I have downloaded a couple of patterns.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Brilliant site - there are a few crochet patterns too


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow a great site ...thank you very much


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

adorable, saved it ty!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Just saved it with the million other ones I will make some day. It is adorable.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you...this site is new to me....will check it out throughly...
julie


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very cute....


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks - downloaded the pattern for the lovely little hoodie.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

There is an adorable baby sweater there - never saw one so elegant - I first thought (hoped) it was an adult pattern. 

Persille a baby sweater with a lovely lace pattern

Thank you for the link.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I have saved some very nice patterns from this site. Thank you for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

A lovely site - I tried to download a pattern and it didn't work out. Any suggestions, please.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So cute! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Actually there are some crochet patterns there too. Just click on patterns


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great patterns! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Bloomers said:


> Actually there are some crochet patterns there too. Just click on patterns


I did click on several patterns and only the pictures (sometime four of the same article in different poses) came up, but no way to bring up the pattern that I could find.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddytoo said:


> I did click on several patterns and only the pictures (sometime four of the same article in different poses) came up, but no way to bring up the pattern that I could find.


When the pictures come up there is a box with a cartoon sheep. The pattern link is in there in various languages; not all are in English but the crochet patterns have charts


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you beautiful patterns, especially the elves which I am going to knit for my Great Niece.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Never saw these before. Thanks for posting!!


----------

